# Alum Conditions??



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Gonna be heading to Alum with my uncle on Friday to get his boat out for the first time this year. I was just wondering what it was looking like because if Im out in the boat I'm gonna have to get a line wet. Prolly gonna just try to pick off some crappie. Anyhow was just wondering what the water was looking like, I know I'm still a few days out but doesn't look like to much more rain is in the forecast. Thanks for any help

Linebacker43


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

As of yester day the whole lake was muddy. Even south...


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I am going to try to get out this evening and see. With the cold spell we are having I am sure the temp drop again.


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

when i drove across it today it looked just as muddy as it has been, still high for this time of year. right around summer pool height.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the north end should clear first, due to how much water is going down stream(it pulls a lot of the muddy water south)....and that will be the warmest in the lake anyway except for the shallower coves along the lake....just from past observations 
good luck if you go


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

last weekend the northern pool was 3 degrees warmer then the middle and southern pool.


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

What temps were u seeing? Is it over 50 yet?


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

It was 55-56 degrees when I was out on Sunday. May have cooled with the snow on Tuesday but I wouldn't think it would be below 50. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

Riggu2 said:


> It was 55-56 degrees when I was out on Sunday. May have cooled with the snow on Tuesday but I wouldn't think it would be below 50.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


wow, i didn't see anything close to that. i was there 10 days ago and didn't see anything above 47.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Just went over 36/37. Water looks lower for some reason, but is still dirty dirty dirty! 

Mr. A


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mattk22 said:


> wow, i didn't see anything close to that. i was there 10 days ago and didn't see anything above 47.


Remember those are surface temps(im assuming). And the muddy water will take and hold any heat from the sunshine better then clean water.. so it wont take much to get the suface temps up...


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Last weekend Howard Rd area was very muddy and southern pool was considerably better, though still stained. Was out earlier this week in the rain/cold and southern pool visibility has decreased. The fish I found during the weekend near the shallows had moved back out to the main lake due to the cold front. Saw just about all marks off points in the main lake. A couple days of warm weather and things should be good again. What you said is interesting, ironman, will definitely keep your past observations in mind next time I'm out that way. Looking forward another series of warm days. Tight lines all!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the updates guys. Hopefully these 2 days of warmer weather will help out the water temps, but for the clarity we will see. Ill report what I find on Friday. Thanks again!

Linebacker43


----------



## bronzeovergold (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday 36/37 bridge found 56+ degree water and lots of shad in 6-10'

Mid pool 54 degrees baitfish in 10-15

South pool super choppy only read 53 degrees. CHILLY!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Last Saturday afternoon I was reading high 40s surface in New Galena cove, down to mid 40s at the dam riprap, and low 50s in some of the south west coves. There was a pretty good chop rolling into those coves muddying up the already stained water. Good luck and let us know what you see.


----------



## Buckeye Murph (Jul 24, 2013)

Are the docks in at the Cheshire Ramp?


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

They are in.


----------



## Buckeye Murph (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got off the water. Not to bad of a day but they weren't on fire by any means. Fished from about 7am till 4pm. My uncle caught a keeper eye in about the first 10min of being there and I thought it was gonna be on fire but not so much. Worked our way around both south and middle pools. Ended up keeping about a dozen or so crappies all over 10in and a nice eater channel cat. All fish caught on minnows in 20 to 25 ft of water and biting extremely soft. Hope this helps out anyone heading out tomorrow. We may hit Hoover tomorrow and give it a try. Good luck out there


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Good job. Way to hit it hard. Gonna get better soon. Good luck at Hoover.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Hope things are better by next weekend - I am heading that way on Saturday.


----------



## charper119 (Feb 1, 2013)

Fished Saturday most of the day 7am-4pm. Probably caught 50+ and kept a limit of 10" plus fish. Bite and depth varied. In the morning fish were low, the afternoon had fish suspended. All were on minnows. A few hammered the bait, most were so soft that I switched to my ice fishing rod to even detect the bite. Good luck!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i think i am going to get the boat out in the middle pool this evening and search for some crappie. anybody doing well in the middle pool over the weekend? thanks.


----------



## charper119 (Feb 1, 2013)

I fished the lower pool. I live in Delaware and the further north you go, the muddier it is. Clarity is improving, but we'll see with the weather tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Fished north of 36 bridge other night couple hours and landed around 40 crappies casting 2.3 joshy swims and dipping tube under float . All blacks and caught them in depths from 7 feet to 1 foot wood was key. Water color was murky but used no live bait at allmjust plastics and they had no trouble cracking them.


----------



## Newbuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Stupid question, but when people say they fish for crappie with jigs/tubes under bobbers, does that mean exactly what it sounds like?

That is, is there an unbaited jig just happily floating along thanks to the bobber's buoyancy? And you just kinda let it float passively along?


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Newbuck said:


> That is, is there an unbaited jig just happily floating along thanks to the bobber's buoyancy? And you just kinda let it float passively along?


Good question! I also found that strange an am curious.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i hit the middle pool for a few hours last night. sounds like i should have went further north. i did manage a few keepers and marked fish in 15 fow but couldnt get them to pop on consistently. i was mainly trolling. nothing tight to the wood yet where i was. talked to a good guy named tony at the cheshire ramp. don't know his OGF handle but sounds like he had a similar day. and we both said something like the only guy that has them dialed in right now is fishslim!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Newbuck said:


> Stupid question, but when people say they fish for crappie with jigs/tubes under bobbers, does that mean exactly what it sounds like?
> 
> That is, is there an unbaited jig just happily floating along thanks to the bobber's buoyancy? And you just kinda let it float passively along?


Alot of times when crappie are up shallow and next to structure/cover. The best way to gettem is a small tube/crappie jig,like ratso,screw grub,and other crappie/ice jigs under a small float.
I havent fished for crappie with minnows for 3 yrs now. But have caught more crappie since then,then i ever did before.
Sometimes they just want it sitting there,sometimes twitching tge bobber works,or sometimes jist let the wind drift your bait into the cover....

Troy, any hot cokors? Gonna dip sone wood on break at s lum. 
I did buckeye and a pond this weekend an tore it up on pink straight tails...


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

My wife and I went from shore by 36/37 for about two hours on Easter. Ended up with 12 Crappie and 3 cats. Two crappie on Joshys and the rest on minnows. Then a fellow "fisherman"proceeded to set up shop right on top of us and began casting right over my wife. The nerve of people sometime.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok just fished south section on foot for 30 minutes on lunch break. 2 1/2" purple with chartruse tail tube 12" below my float killed it! Fishing near one dead fall i hit 20 FAT white crappie from 10"-13 1/2"... best lunxh trip yet. They wanted it moveing. And were slamming itwas def. A pre-spawn feeding frenzy,rather then spawning fish.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice work interesting south whites north all blacks for me. sorry Bobby been busy just saw your question mine were on a 1" triple color tube on a 1/32 and jig under a float wood was key. My biggest blacks were in a 1 to foot and a half of water

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Sheesh! 20 in 30. Thats fast and furious. I got to get back out soon.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Sportsfan---
how deep below bobber were you fishing Sunday?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea mine were on wood laying over dead catails. Also hit a few off straught catails no wood.. twas a blast! No bucket all still swimming


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bobby you beat me to the punch on the jigs - Good explanation. So far for me the ticket has been a 1 inch black/chartruce. Sounds like you a Troy are having some fun on the crappie at Alum. I am hoping to head that way this weekend and then maybe deer creek if my boat holds up.


----------



## Sports fan (Jun 22, 2013)

Onwisc, 2-3 feet. Biting light but fighting nice once they were hooked


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice to hear the crappie are finally coming up. I Remember two years ago slaying them shallow in mid march. Here is one I got about a week ago nice and shallow at alum. Could only find a few that day though. Hit an SSR-7 when I was trying to figure out what the heck was feeding around me, went 14". Hope to get out soon to the res.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Told my buddy we should have went to mother alum last night instead of battling the pea soup water and minnow bucket brigade at Delaware last night. Glad to see they are heating up pre spawn is a blast!


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

This is spot on; wood is the key right now, the bigger the better . Had a great day last weekend with multiple fo's both black and white. Average size was 12" with good numbers. Hit the shore yesterday and tried shallow flats where I have found them in the past and only picked up one 10". Made a quick switch to the wood and the action was much better - lost one real nice one deep in cover . Using all the same techniques already mentioned. Also picked up a smallmouth on the rocks just before sun down.


----------

